# running away



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

i need help. i want to run away.... ut then again i cant leve my bunnies...... i no i need help.... but i cant find any so could i PM some 1....

thanks..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 14, 2008)

Now why would u want to run away?? What's wrong???


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2008)

Running away doesn't solve anything, but most things can be solved if you know what to do. Can you tell us what is wrong and why you want to run away? What will running away achieve? Have you told anyone about how you feel?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do you want to run away? 
Emily


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2008)

Really hun whats up :shock:

Running away won't solve anything, talk to us  Or PM individuals if you don't feel like sharing on here.

Remember we're here for you - you really need to talk to someone though


----------



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Running away doesn't solve anything, but most things can be solved if you know what to do. Can you tell us what is wrong and why you want to run away? What will running away achieve? Have you told anyone about how you feel?


only you who reads this... i really has 2 go.... homework, baths, supper, bed... but will be on 2morrow or next day... lways on the weekend.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2008)

Try to talk to someone about how you feel, and why. Even if things seem impossible to fix, there are normally ways to fix things


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2008)

I think everyone feels like this sometimes. There are days when I honestly would just like to escape from everything.

I think it helps to talk to someone and be able to voice how overwhelmed you feel.



Pam


----------



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

i hve chosse flashy 2 talk 2 but will tell all of u some time soon why..


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 14, 2008)

im glad you have someone to talk to... I am going to tell you something that I never really talk about and my kids have never heard about this... My husband doesn't even know the whole story either..I actually ran away when i was 16... and it was the stupidest most dangerous thing I ever did... I ran away with a 20 year old guy and his 30 year old friend and couldn't get home for a week... luckily they didn't harm me but I was terrified because the 30 year olds girlfriend was suposed to go but ended up backing out...And I was hungry and cold... I ended up running away from the and some really nice people dropped me off at the mall in the town my family lived in... and i called my best friends mom and she came to get me... and the reason I ran away doesn't seem to bad now as it did then: my dad and stepmom checked me out of my school and enrolled me in the school where they live behind my back when I was told i only had to live there that summer to get me away from the crowd i was hanging with... I had to be with my stepsister all the time and I couldn't have friends over or call and i couldn't go anywhere... now I know it was for my own good...

I don't know what your situation is... but remeber that sometimes things may seem bad and maybe they are like i said i son't know your situation but there is always someone you can talk to and maybe you can work thru your problems but running away is never the answer... I am so lucky that it turned out ok in my situation because a lot of people are not so lucky... and I hope everything is ok for you...


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

*bat42072 wrote: *


> im glad you have someone to talk to... I am going to tell you something that I never really talk about and my kids have never heard about this... My husband doesn't even know the whole story either..I actually ran away when i was 16... and it was the stupidest most dangerous thing I ever did... I ran away with a 20 year old guy and his 30 year old friend and couldn't get home for a week... luckily they didn't harm me but I was terrified because the 30 year olds girlfriend was suposed to go but ended up backing out...And I was hungry and cold... I ended up running away from the and some really nice people dropped me off at the mall in the town my family lived in... and i called my best friends mom and she came to get me... and the reason I ran away doesn't seem to bad now as it did then: my dad and stepmom checked me out of my school and enrolled me in the school where they live behind my back when I was told i only had to live there that summer to get me away from the crowd i was hanging with... I had to be with my stepsister all the time and I couldn't have friends over or call and i couldn't go anywhere... now I know it was for my own good...
> 
> I don't know what your situation is... but remeber that sometimes things may seem bad and maybe they are like i said i son't know your situation but there is always someone you can talk to and maybe you can work thru your problems but running away is never the answer... I am so lucky that it turned out ok in my situation because a lot of people are not so lucky... and I hope everything is ok for you...



thanks for shareing this with me. i hve 2 go 2 school now.... but will PM some of u but flshy hs helpped me alot

thanks...


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am glad that flashy has helped you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm so happy Flashy was able to talk to you. She is a great person and I know she will give you some wonderful advice. 

We'll be here when you are able and ready to discuss it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

I ran away once, well kinda. I was 14. I was going to stay at my Dads in Bournemouth (about 4 hours away) and I was taking the train. Before I left I had this huge argument with my Mum. I don't even remember what it was about. Basically she tried to smack me on my bum for being 'naughty' (like she used to do when I was little, before it became illegal LOL) and I thought it was really stupid. It didn't hurt because I wasn't a little kid, I was 14! So I whacked her one back and she started getting really angry (I sound like such a thug!) Then I left the house to my Dads for the weekend and told her I wasn't coming back.

She didn't tell my Dad. I stayed their for the weekend then came home and stayed at my friends house for 3 days until her parents told on me. 

To be honest, it was a bit stupid, I didn't gain much from it other than petrifying my Mum (but still, she didn't apologise and neither did I). 

The point is, its really silly. I know I went somewhere 'safe' but you'll probably look back on the issue and think its the smallest thing in the world (like me, I can't even remember what we were arguing about!)

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Basically she tried to smack me on my bum for being 'naughty' (like she used to do when I was little, before it became illegal LOL)





> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


is it illagal?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think smacking is illegal yet, but obviously there can be differences as to what 'smacking' might be, and what some people might call smacking might actually be physical abuse.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

ok

thanks :biggrin2::shock::?


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, 

If you want to talk, Feel free to PM me. Running away isn't a good idea, you'll scare you're Mum and can put you'reself in some dangers. Theres always a better way to 'Punish' whoevers making you feel this way. And in no way am i telling you to litterally hurt them but I'm saying if it's because you're firends are acting horrible then ignore them. If it's you're parents.. take up a new solo hobby and do that with you're spare time in you're room..


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I don't think smacking is illegal yet, but obviously there can be differences as to what 'smacking' might be, and what some people might call smacking might actually be physical abuse.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4175905.stm

'*Parents in England and Wales who smack children so hard it leaves a mark will face up to five years in jail under new laws in force from Saturday.' (Jan 2005)*
[sup][size="+1"] 
Fran  :hearts :brownbunny*
*[/size][/sup]


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

-----


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

* pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't think smacking is illegal yet, but obviously there can be differences as to what 'smacking' might be, and what some people might call smacking might actually be physical abuse.
> ...


i live in irelnd... no laws here.....


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah it is illegal when it causes a mark. When my Mum did smack me when I was little, boy did she do it hard! Didn't always leave a mark but sometimes it did and it really hurt! I don't believe in corporeal punishment of children at all. But hey... we're getting off topic 

[size="+1"]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny[/size]


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

-----


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah I did change it. Why was it sneaky? The first quote I posted was less succinct on the point and the article I linked to was less related to the subject, so I changed my post when I realised there was a better article out there. Whats wrong with that?

[size="+1"]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny[/size]


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

i no! was wrong with it lol!:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

-----


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

? I was actually just worried that I had offended you (although I didn't understand how by changing a post to something that said pretty much the same thing). No need to snap at me or be pedantic.

[size="+1"]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny[/size]


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

-----


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

OK fair enough, I did the same, I thought you were having a go too so _I _got defensive. The power of smiley faces 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

i will try 2 tell u all PMs soon. by 2morrow..

thanks alot every 1


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks every one...

i may get a counciller in school... but do they cum 2 ur house, tlk 2 ur parents......

tell ur form teacher.....:?


----------



## Becca (Dec 15, 2008)

They won't tell anyone,


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

They will generally do it at school, during the lessons. They will only break confidentiality if you are a risk to yourself or others, or someone is a risk to you. 

Who did you talk to to know they can get you a counsellor? Maybe it would be worth asking them about how it works.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gah, pretty much repeated what flashy said..


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

i asked brandey:yeahthaterson!

he has said 2 me... i will say in new year. monday tuesday wensday thursday.. im off on christmas holidays!!!!!

i think i will. i hope they will not tell.... ill sk 2morrow maybe and then it will continue in the new year..

yeah! thanks every 1


----------



## Becca (Dec 15, 2008)

Brandy is a girl LOL


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

OH!!!!:shock:

:embarrassed::whistling


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

IM off line!!! 

c u all 2morrow maybe.

say a prayer... i has music exam... recorder!!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah I'm a girl. Last time I checked I was a girl.. unless.. something happend that I do not know of ?


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Becca (Dec 15, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Yeah I'm a girl. Last time I checked I was a girl.. unless.. something happend that I do not know of ?



LOL Brandy


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks every 1!

i ill ask 2morrow about conciller....

hope ur rite about only in school


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, you know my pm box is open aswell if you ever want to talk  
gd luck and dont run away!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont think i will ask for a counciller, i am off school on thursday for christmas exam revision.....

i might ask in new year

but ill still maybe ask..2 day form is 6 lessons away


----------



## Flashy (Dec 16, 2008)

It might be worth talking to a teacher and explaining the situation and that you want a counsellor so that you have some idea of what it might entail (not sure about school's over there but they may not have an official school counsellor so may need to actually find you one).


----------



## irishlops (Dec 16, 2008)

ok but ill ask 2 morrow about it...


----------



## Becca (Dec 16, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i dont think i will ask for a counciller, i am off school on thursday for christmas exam revision.....
> 
> i might ask in new year
> 
> but ill still maybe ask..2 day form is 6 lessons away


If you were that worried that you had to post on here and were thinking about running away I would think you should defo get a councillor... soon.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 16, 2008)

you do have a very good point. so now i promise you, becca that i will not run away til every thing has been tried. but i could not leave my bunnys.

(but i could still end up on your door step! LOL)


----------



## irishlops (Dec 17, 2008)

yes i will get a counciller in the new year 2009


----------

